# [User-Test] Schnellkuplungen im Vergleich - CPC vs. Phobya



## HESmelaugh (30. Januar 2009)

*Schnellkupplungen: CPC vs. Phobya*

Es hat sich mir die Gelegenheit geboten, einen kleinen Vergleichstest zu machen, den ich euch hier präsentieren will. Da ich mich selbst immer über die guten User-Reviews im Forum freue, will ich gerne auch mal was weitergeben. 


Wie der Titel schon sagt geht es in diesem Test um Schnellkupplungen.
Gesponsort wurden diese von Aquatuning:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DE AT
 CH RU​

*Einführung*
Für alle, denen das noch nicht bekannt ist: Schnellkupplungen können in einen Wasserkreislauf eingebunden werden und ermöglichen ein schnelles und einfaches Trennen, praktisch ohne, das Wasser austritt. In der WaKü-Szene werden sie am häufigsten verwendet, um grosse Radiatoren (Mo-Ra, Evo1080) mit der restlichen Wakü zu verbinden. So lässt sich, wenn der PC bewegt werden soll, der Radi sehr einfach abtrennen und man muss nicht alles zusammen herumschleppen.
Der einzige Nachteil von Schnellkupplungen ist, dass sie den Durchfluss bremsen.


*CPC*
Die CPC-Kupplungen sind diejenigen, die hier im Forum am häufigsten empfohlen werden. Sie sind bewährt und schon sehr viele User haben positive Erfahrungen damit gesammelt.

Einige Impressionen dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier getestete Version der CPC-Kupplungen ist mit 9,5-mm-Tüllen ausgestattet. Es ist empfehlenswert, den Schlauch mit Schlauchschellen daran zu sichern, damit es langfristig dicht bleibt (nicht so wie im Video nur mit Kabelbindern...).


*Phobya*
Der Markenname Phobya dürfte allen ein Begriff sein, obschon dieser Hersteller noch sehr jung ist.
Im Unterschied zu den CPC-Kupplungen wurden die Phobya-Kupplungen spezifisch für PC-Wasserkühlungen entworfen. Die Kupplungen sind in silber und black Nickel erhältlich (siehe Bilder).

Auch hierzu einige Impressionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Video*
Der Hauptteil meines Tests folgt nun in Form eines Video:

EDIT: Ok, Einbindung des Video funzt offenbar nicht.
Hier ein Link: YouTube - Vergleichstest Schnellkupplungen


*Kommentar zum Video*
Naja, das mit der LFM hat ja nicht so recht geklappt. Hab übrigens schon mehr Farbe reingegeben, als in dem kurzen Videoschnipsel zu sehen war, aber wohl doch nicht genug. Trotzdem: Die Flecken waren eingermassen sichtbar und darum gings.


*Testresultate*
Da man im Video schlecht nachschlagen kann, hier nochmals die Testresultate in Bildern.

_Durchfluss @12V_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Durchfluss nimmt mit den CPC-Kupplungen um 22% ab. Die Phobya-Kupplungen verringern den Durchfluss gegenüber dem Kupplungs-losen Kreislauf um knapp 41%.

_Durchfluss @8V_

Um eine schwächere Pumpe zu simulieren, habe ich die Laing auch noch mit 8V betrieben und ebenfalls den Durchfluss gemessen (nicht im Video).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verhältnisse ändern sich kaum. Da der Durchfluss ohne Kupplungen bei genau 100 l/h lag, erhalten wir schöne Prozentwerte, wenn wir den Durchfluss betrachten. 


*Fazit*

Wie im Video schon erwähnt, muss jeder selber wissen, wie wichtig ihm der Durchfluss ist. Meine impressionen zu den Vor- und Nachteilen der beiden Kupplungstypen will ich hier noch auflisten.

_CPC_
+ Klarer Sieger beim Durchflusstest
+ Sehr einfache Handhabung
+ Wirkt, trotz Plastik, sehr solide und zuverlässig

- Plastik (insbesondere Optisch oft unpassend)
- Verliert eindeutig mehr Wasser beim Trennen
- Nur mit Tüllen erhältlich (soviel ich weiss)


_Phobya_
+ Wirkt sehr solide
+ In zwei Farbtönen erhältlich
+ Verliert wenig Wasser beim Trennen
+ Schraubverschlüsse...

- ...leider nur im 13/10-Format und immer noch weniger gut als G1/4" Gewinde wären
- Deutlich restriktiver als CPC
- Relativ hohes Gewicht (Einsatz mit Schottverschraubung empfehlenswert)



So, das wars.
Freue mich auf Kommentare und Feedbacks!


----------



## Digger (30. Januar 2009)

kleiner aber feiner test 

wäre schön, wenn man noch einen test der koolance-kupplungen machewn könnte. die sehen imo nen stücken größer aus, sodass die den durchfluss nich so stark bremsen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Die Phobya Dinger sind nach den Bildern und Messergebnissen zu urteilen nie im Leben eine Wakü-Neuentwicklung, das sind einfach nur typische Pneumatikkupplungen wie sie schon länger als noname-Produkt von Aquatuning und Co verkauft werden.

Du könntest ja mal anfragen ob du auch eine "normale" Druckluftkupplung haben kannst um zu sehen ob Phobya überhaupt irgend etwas verbessert hat. Ich persönlich glaube nicht daran.


----------



## HESmelaugh (30. Januar 2009)

Jo, vielleicht besteht die "Weiterentwicklung" nur in den Schraubverschlüssen.
Koolance würden mich auch interessieren, aber ich hab halt hier nur getestet, was ich gestellt bekommen habe.


----------



## steinschock (30. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test, 
das beide vor allem Phobya so restriktiv sind hätte ich nicht vermutet.


----------



## nemetona (30. Januar 2009)

Feines Review, 
bin erstaunt das sich die Schnellkupplungen so stark auf den Durchfluss auswirken.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2009)

Der Beschreibung nach sind die Phobya stink normale Pneumatik-Kupplungen mit an den Waküeinsatz angepassten Dichtungen (garantiert dicht bei niedrigen Drücken, halten aber keine großen mehr aus).
Damit sind halt auch die Nachteile die alt bekannten: Schwer, restriktiv. (oder in über großen Versionen, die aber scheinbar nicht angeboten werden: extrem schwer und groß)
Elektrisch leitende Oberfläche könnte beim Einsatz lose im Gehäuse auch ein Problem werden.

CPC gibts für Optik-Fetishisten übrigens auch in schwarz oder, mit leicht anderem Aufbau aber auch für Flüssigkeiten konzipiert, aus Metall. (Kostet aber deutlich mehr und sind nicht so leicht zu bekommen - Materialien&Farben bilden die Eigenschaften hinsichtlich z.B. Chemikalienresistenz wieder, weiß ist die einfachste Ausführung. Z.B. meine Schwarzen kann man bei Louis.de für Benzinleitungen erwerben - kosten dann aber auch schon 30€)

P.S.: Netter Test, endlich mal handfeste Zahlen.
Hast du vielleicht Lust, mit identischem Aufbau noch 1-2 Vergleichswerte mit Kühlern zu machen? (so nach dem Motto "20% hört sich nach viel an, aber ein zusätzlicher Grafikkartenkühler macht sogar 25% aus")


----------



## HESmelaugh (31. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.: Netter Test, endlich mal handfeste Zahlen.
> Hast du vielleicht Lust, mit identischem Aufbau noch 1-2 Vergleichswerte mit Kühlern zu machen? (so nach dem Motto "20% hört sich nach viel an, aber ein zusätzlicher Grafikkartenkühler macht sogar 25% aus")



Hmm.. gute Idee. Das sollte recht einfach zu realisieren sein.
Also Graka-Kühler hab ich grad keine zur Hand, aber ein paar CPU-Kühler und vielleicht noch NB/SB Kühler wären möglich.


----------



## zettiii (31. Januar 2009)

Wirklich ein schöner Test.Und ein  für das Video. Veranschaulicht das ganze ungemein.


----------



## HESmelaugh (31. Januar 2009)

So, wie von ruyven vorgeschlagen, habe ich noch ein paar weitere Sachen eingebunden, um die Durchflusswerte zu vergleichen.

Hier die Resulate in graphischer Form:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in Zahlen:

Basiswert (Zern PQ+, Black Ice Radi, Digmesa Sensor): 180 l/h
Zusätzlich zu diesen Komponenten wird jeweils eine weitere eingebunden, und dann der neue Durchfluss gemessen. Schlauchwege bleiben identisch.

Magicool Slim Single Radi: 174.5 l/h
Watercool NB-Kühler: 171.8 l/h
EK Supreme: 147.3 l/h
2x CPC Kupplungen: 139.4 l/h
2x Phobya Kupplungen: 106.4 l/h

Die Kupplungen sind also schon sehr restriktiv. Selbst ein EK Supreme, der ja zu den restriktivsten Kühlern gehört, bremst den Durchfluss weitaus weniger als die Kupplungen. Fairerweise muss auch betont werden, dass nur _ein_ Kühler eingebunden wurde, aber jeweils _zwei_ Kupplungen.
Andererseits machen Kupplungen auch nur zu zweit Sinn.

Hier noch ein Link zu den Durchflussdaten weiterer Kühler, damit man sich ein ein weiteres Bild davon machen kann:
Link


----------



## On/OFF (1. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung nach sind die Phobya stink normale Pneumatik-Kupplungen mit an den Waküeinsatz angepassten Dichtungen (garantiert dicht bei niedrigen Drücken, halten aber keine großen mehr aus).




Wie kommst du darauf ? Hast du die ? , und wenn mit welchem Druck pumpt deine Pumpe (Bitte beantworten) ?......... ...das wiederspricht sich doch. Aus dem Pneumatikbereich , und hält nicht viel Druck aus   .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf ?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung nach ...


----------



## SandR+ (22. August 2009)

netter test, 

mein Fazit; lieber ohne Kupplungen auskommen...


----------



## gharbi_sam (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehr netter test !

Ich ueberlege seit laengerem ob ich auch kupplungen benutzen soll, wusste aber nicht in wie fern die restriktiv sind...Jetzt ist wohl meine frage beantwortet : lieber eine andere loesung finden !


----------



## netheral (2. November 2009)

Jopp, die Teile scheinen wirklich im Grunde Schrott zu sein, wenn man die Durchflusswerte vergleicht. 
Die CPC gehen ja noch, aber die Phobya... Brrr...

Warum kann man die Teile nicht mit etwas mehr Durchfluss entwickeln? Als ob die Teile (besonders Phobya) nicht schon klobig und klotzig genug wären. oO Da schaden 3 - 4 mm mehr Durchmesser an den Teilen sicher auch nicht mehr.

Für leute, die einen externen Radi mit seperatem Stand haben und den PC regelmäßig transportieren müssen, leider unersetzbar. Trotzdem irgendwie in meinen Augen nicht ausgereift, da restriktiver als so mancher Kühler.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. November 2009)

kann man nicht einfach die dinger von den Gartenschläuchen nehmen?


----------



## Digger (2. November 2009)

wie wärs denn mal mit den Koolance kupplungen ? die scheinen wesentlich mehr durchfluss zuzulassen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Warum kann man die Teile nicht mit etwas mehr Durchfluss entwickeln? Als ob die Teile (besonders Phobya) nicht schon klobig und klotzig genug wären. oO Da schaden 3 - 4 mm mehr Durchmesser an den Teilen sicher auch nicht mehr.




Das Problem ist die Abdichtung und der Zwischenraum.
Je größer du den Querschnitt machst, desto größer ist das Volumen, dass sich zwischen beiden Kupplungshälften befindet (und das beim Öffnen austritt) bzw. desto größer der Aufwand, der nötig ist, um dieses zu verkleinern.


----------



## netheral (3. November 2009)

Gibts zu anderen Herstellern wirklich so einen Unterschied? Und ja, das mit dem größeren Zwischenraum ist ein Argument. Wirklich toll sind die Teile trotzdem nicht.
Man müsste fast schon 4 von den Teilen statt 2 verbauen, um keinen Nachteil zu spüren. Und ich denke das würde optisch.. aehmm... beschi...aehh...bescheiden aussehen. :/

Naja, bis mein nächstes Projekt ansteht, dauert es noch ein paar Monate (Jahre). 
Da ich kein absoluter High-End User und Enslos-Übertakter bin, wird ein Quad wohl jetzt erstmal ausreichen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2009)

Die Modelle von Koolance(bzw. Aquatuning verkauft auch technisch identische Kupplungen unter eigenem Namen) sollen wohl eher einen Durchfluss in den Größenordnungen der CPC-Kupplungen oder sogar etwas mehr bringen...


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Dezember 2009)

Netter Test, ist leider damals komplett an mir vorbei gegangen! 
Ich habe mir übrigens die Phobya mit 1/4" zugelegt um meine Feser 11/8er daran zu befestigen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen. Der Durchfluss war mir dabei relativ egal, da ich nach meiner Grafikkarte einen MagiCool Triple Slim habe, der das kühle Nass noch mal vor der CPU und dem Motherboard runterkühlt. Somit reicht mir ein geringer Durchfluss von 60 l/h aus.


----------



## ZeroToxin (27. Dezember 2009)

jub die Koolance wären intressant, da ich selbst noch 16/10er Koolance Schnellversclüsse für meine neue Wakü hier rumliegen hab. ich montier die dinger ja gleich hinterm gehäuse, von wo aus der schlauch weiter zum durchlaufkühler geht, der in nem anderen raum steht.

mit 2x Laing D5 (welche lt. Beschreibung 1600l/h hinbekommen)

werd euch das fazit mit durchfluss posten, sobald mein Aquaero ebenfalls da is und ich meinen Tower soweit fertig gemoddet hab


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Mai 2010)

So, ich muss noch mal was zu den Phobya sagen. Nach dem der Durchfluss mit der Zeit immer schlechter geworden ist, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, die Schnellkupplungen wieder rauszuschmeißen. Mit dem selben System hatte ich zum Schluss nur noch einen Durchfluss von etwa 32 L/h (ab 40 L/h wird der Durchflusssensor von AC ungenau oder zeigt gar nix mehr an). Jetzt, ohne Schnellkupplungen, habe ich 115 L/h. Somit kann ich sie nicht weiterempfehlen, gerade auch, weil sie mit der Zeit immer schlechtere Durchflusswerte verursacht haben. Gesäubert hatte ich sie zwischendurch - hat aber nicht gebracht.


----------



## Digger (21. Mai 2010)

dann kann ich dir die neuen von koolance empfehlen. 
die extreme flow.

ich habe mit meinem sys ca 125l/h:

Laing @ 4400upm
EK Supreme
Mips Ram / Spawa / NB
EK 295 kühler
und Evo.

das sind schon ordentliche werte muss ich sagen. 
dafür sind die kupplungen auch echte klopper xD


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Mai 2010)

Danke Digger, ich denke, ich werde wohl erst mal ohne auskommen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass die Koolance den Durchfluss nicht so stark bremsen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2010)

Bei meinen CPC kann ich auch nach Jahren keine Verschlechterung des Durchflusses feststellen. (mit den Koolance können sie aber von Anfang an nicht mithalten. Auch nicht beim Preis  )


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Mai 2010)

Die Koolance-kompatiblen Phobya-Kupplungen sind ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert . 

Das Nonplusultra hinsichtlich Durchfluss und vollständiger Leckagefreieheit dürfen aber nach wie vor die Koolance VL3N sein .


----------

